# To be a Bigfoot....



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, the things I could do with this costume! So simple! No makeup needed! 
Cool. And not too badly priced.

Amazon.com: Big Foot Costume Adult: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@311LmdTwjIL


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Saw this costume in person at my local Meijer store and it was cheaper.Cant remember the price exactly but i believe about $80. It looked pretty darn good also.They also had the yeti ( in white) and a basic gorilla, all priced the same. They are made from california costumes. I think the yeti or bigfoot would be an awesome costume.


----------

